# puerto paralelo



## angel lopez (Jul 12, 2006)

Buen dia, quisiera saber si alguien podria publicar el diagrama de conexion de salida para el puerto paralelo para CD,  como el de "EinSoldiatGott" pero con un 4n26 en vez de usar el moc3010.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 12, 2006)

angel lopez dijo:
			
		

> Buen dia, quisiera saber si alguien podria publicar el diagrama de conexion de salida para el puerto paralelo para CD,  como el de "EinSoldiatGott" pero con un 4n26 en vez de usar el moc3010.



Jeje, esto ya quedó resuelto 

Pueden encontralo acá
temporizador con pic16f84A ¿conexion reles? 

Saludos


----------



## angel lopez (Jul 27, 2006)

ops: Esteeee... Tal vez no me explique correctamente y quisiera corregirme, en mi nuevo proyecto, ademas de tener que mandar datos por medio de mi programa de visual y cambiarlos a otra corriente, tambien tengo que leer en una Text.  datos que entren a mi computadora por el puerto paralelo.
Para esto tengo que usar mis pines de entrada 10, 12, 13, 15, pero ¿como los recibo en mi programa de visual basic (6.0)?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 31, 2006)

angel lopez dijo:
			
		

> ops: Esteeee... Tal vez no me explique correctamente y quisiera corregirme, en mi nuevo proyecto, ademas de tener que mandar datos por medio de mi programa de visual y cambiarlos a otra corriente, tambien tengo que leer en una Text.  datos que entren a mi computadora por el puerto paralelo.
> Para esto tengo que usar mis pines de entrada 10, 12, 13, 15, pero ¿como los recibo en mi programa de visual basic (6.0)?



Hola, se utiliza inport + la dirección del puerto, lo que no se como hacer es almacenarlos en un txt, pero eso lo encuentra en cualquier tuto del visual basic .

Saludos


----------

